# Stahls’ Offers New CAD-CUT® Glaze Heat Transfer Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

New Stahls’ CAD-CUT® Glaze is a thin, translucent heat transfer material with a soft, flexible hand and excellent stretch and rebound capabilities. Designed for use with a vinyl cutter and heat press, this low-temperature (265 degree F.) application heat transfer film is compatible with polyester and uncoated nylons, cotton and blends. 

Thinner than a sheet of loose-leaf paper, Stahls’ CAD-CUT Glaze is available in five iridescent colors: blue shift, gold shift, green shift, red shift and silver shift. This semigloss-finish heat transfer material comes in a 20-inch wide, 25-yard roll. For more information, go to http://www.stahls.com/heat-transfer-material-glaze .

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

